# Grizzly 20" Planer: GO 454Z vs G1033X



## xlang74x (May 9, 2010)

I am in the market for a new 20 inch spiral cutterhead planer and have narrowed my selection down to these two models. I am not seeing much difference in the two and was hoping someing could enlighten me! Does anyone have any experience with either of these planers? Positives, negatives? THANKS!


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

We have the 1033 at the school woodshop and it will handle anything you throw at it. Very little or NO snipe. 5hp motor it a beast. I did a full turn on a 19 1/2" wide piece of oak, didn't even bat an eye. Sprial is the way to go. We used to have their older 20" model with the 3hp motor. Noisy as all getup. You can actually have a conversation next to the planer with the spiral head. It also cuts very smooth. We haven't changed the blades in 3 years.

We also have the grizzly 15" 3hp spiral. That 5hp makes a difference in power.

The only problem is that in the electrical in the bottom is an amp dial. It says it needs a 30 amp breaker. The amp dial on our machine was set for 34 or 37amps, can't remember, but it kept tripping the breaker.

The switch box on the 1033 is a alot more stout. The old planer had the plastic magswitch and it broke off several times. however the 1033 is alot more heavier. I have the built in roller stand on my jointer at home and love it for cleaning. I have a pallet jack at school and we built a pallet for the 1033 to move it around at semester cleanup times.

One last note, you WILL need dust collection for either machine. The hood clogs up immediately if you planer without DC.

My vote, personal shop, the 454 would work, pro or semi-pro shop, 1033. However I would lean towards the 1033.

PM me if you have any more questions. Tooldad


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

Go with the G0454Z, if i was going to spend more money i would want more horse power. I have a friend who just got this one and he is very pleased. I owned the same planner with no spiral and it worked great!
I have a delta 15" and have switched out the cutter head with a grizzly spiral replacement. I wish i never sold my grizzly 20". Last week i just switched out my 3hp motor on my delta 15" with a 5hp (because we burned it up), what a difference.

Good Luck


----------



## xlang74x (May 9, 2010)

So the 1033 is a newer model planer? Both machines have 5 hp, so I am leaning towards the 454 and will have to give up the minor upgrades that the 1033 has and save 500 bucks… This is just for a personal shop, so i would think the 454 will serve me just fine. I guess what it comes down to for me is: will there be a difference in the quality of a board planed through one machine vs. the other?


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

I see favorable comments on both the 454 and the 454Z. Is the spiral head really worth the better part of $900 more?


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

It all depends on how much you wear earphones. You will need them with a straight blade. The router table is louder than our planers with the spiral head cutter

Also we get less chipout when doing cross grain and end grain projects


----------

